# Weird dead animal



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

My wife found a still-born animal in the woods friday. I was only a day old at the most. It still had the umbilical cord and placenta attached to it. I didnt have my camera in the afternoon so I didnt get pictures of it but it was weird. 

I was the size of a squirell, had dark brown fur, a tail about 5" long, the head looked like a black lab puppy, but it had HUGE claws and black padded feet. 

My first guess was a bear, but aren't they born in dens?


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Mink or fisher?


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Porky????????


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Dont baby porkys have quils? Wouldn't they be a little smaller than that when born?


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

This looked like a puppy with huge claws. I done a search for baby porkys and they look different. This had hair on its snout, the baby porky had a bald cnout from the pics I saw.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Case solved, it was a porky, found some other pictures and they were identical. 

I feel bad now because I think we probably scared the mom away right after birth when we went tromping in to our mushroom spot. Poor little feller. :sad:


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Dang I'm a lucky guesser 

I don't think you would have scared her off really.
After all she comes packing alot of quills.


----------



## SpareTime (Feb 2, 2003)

Baby Big Foot....


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

SpareTime said:


> Baby Big Foot....


Naahhh... Chupacabras!:yikes:


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

About two weeks ago my dad and I were walking through the woods. We saw a porky and walked up to it balled up and didn't move. I figure if the mother knew that you were coming or seen you she would probally ball up the same way to protect her baby and hope that you left her alone. I dont think that she would have left it behind. Maybe something else scared it off. I wouldn't worry to much about it.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Don't feel bad. You may have saved some dog from being quilled next year .


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Tecumseh said:


> Don't feel bad. You may have saved some dog from being quilled next year .



True


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

This thread reminded me - I have a great pic of some baby porkies - I put it in the photo gallery at this location:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=33364&cat=540&page=1


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Those baby porkies look alot like baby hedge hogs.

Here is a picture of a baby hedge hog:
http://www.focusmag.gr/id/files/15324/w_baby hedgehog.jpg

Here is a picture of a porky baby:
http://www.msu.edu/~vriesend/baby_porcupine17.jpg


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

Big age difference between your two pics.

I'm no expert - the critters in my picture were identified to me as baby porkies - I've never seen one. I've seen juvenile hedgehogs and agree these look a lot like a hedgehog.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Well the baby porky I found looked nothing like that, it looked more hairy than quilly.


----------

